# Anyone know where I can buy a Telecaster body that has arm and belly contours in Canada?



## boourns (Jan 17, 2017)

So I have a MIA Standard Telecaster, I really love the neck, it's probably one of the best I've ever played, and the pickups are wonderful. And I want a tele type guitar in my collection. However the one thing that bothers me is the bluntness of the tele body. I have tedinosis in my right arm that I keep manageable with therapy, and up until I seriously spent some time playing a tele, I never truly aggravated it, not with strats, Les Pauls, 335s, or acoustics. 

The American Tele bodies already have a belly cut, but what I really need is a forearm contour like a strat to keep my arm pain in check. I've looked at Warmoth bodies, but the price would end up pretty ridiculous for just a body, usually 250 -400 for most, then add 70-100 shipping all in USD, and the cheapest one I can get would probably end up $450 CAD once there's taxes and customs fees tacked on. Is there any place in Canada that can custom make a tele body with an arm contour for less than that?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2017)

Put a belt sander to the body that you have and refinish? (last resort)
There are a few makers/distributors on this site.
Hopefully, they'll chime in.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Yeah, just find a luthier, or even really any kind of woodworker, to modify & refinish the body you already have? Probably a luthier as the neck may need to come off & get reset, but then again...


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

+1 on modding the body if you love the neck & the guitar's a keeper.

Alastair Miller of Barncaster fame isn't too far from you (just south of 404/401). Great luthier, reasonable prices & a Tele fanatic so he'd do it right.

Or open your wallet for a Suhr, Anderson, etc. with the top & tummy contours.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Contact Andrew at Ayr Guitars (Ayr, Ontario near Cambridge). I can't comment on what his price would be but he does great work and I don't think you would be disappointed. 

Check out his builds on his Facebook page.

Ayr Guitars

http://ayrguitars.ca/


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

StratCat said:


> Contact Andrew at Ayr Guitars (Ayr, Ontario near Cambridge). I can't comment on what his price would be but he does great work and I don't think you would be disappointed.
> 
> Check out his builds on his Facebook page.
> 
> ...


 StratCat is right. Andrew from Ayr Guitars does excellent work, and I can confirm his prices are very reasonable. He built and painted a Thinline Tele body for me and I love this guitar.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

I've used an angle grinder, much faster. Clean up with a palm sander. only take you about an hour for both contoursssssss
Don't mind my mcguyver guitar bondage system LOL


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

So....If I was to visit Sask. to get you to do the contouring, do I get to relax in the lounge chair with a glass of wine while the work is being done?

The contour work looks great! Well done!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

sure, you can even chat up my wife, she could use some attention!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

TVvoodoo said:


> sure, you can even chat up my wife, she could use some attention!


I hope you weren't offended...it was meant as a joke. 
Apologies if you misinterpreted.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Wasn't offended in the slightest.. come on by BYOB - I'll kick your ass at Yahtzee 'til you plead for mercy


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

TVvoodoo said:


> ...I'll kick your ass at Yahtzee 'til you plead for mercy


That won't be difficult..I have no clue as to how it is played!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Fox Rox said:


> StratCat is right. Andrew from Ayr Guitars does excellent work, and I can confirm his prices are very reasonable. He built and painted a Thinline Tele body for me and I love this guitar.


This is a pretty good review!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

DIY is the way to go if you want to be out min cash and are reasonably handy. Yes, you will depreciate the value of the guitar, if that matters.

I got a really fancy Tele body from Warmoth, well over double what you quoted.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Seen a Fender American standard body on Kijiji the other day in natural finish with rear pick up plate and bridge no Pick ups. Perfect for this project just clear coat it with a lacquer spray bomb when your done . 

Updatehttps://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-of-toronto/fender-american-standard-telecaster-body-with-parts/1299979803?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------

